# Riding in pasture..footing to soft/deep..help!



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

How big is this area?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't really see the problem... Other then you have no pasture?


4" of sand is great for running here. We exresice in the deepest sand we can uphill. It makes em work and build muscle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

We have 61,000 sq feet so about an acre and a half. I feel like deep sand can cause a lot of strain on the tendons? Maybe I'm wrong? The horses just seem to have a hard time.

No we have no pasture which isn't uncommon around here. We just feed lots of hay and grain with supplements to make up for it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Start slow and build up. Sand is great for conditioning.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Hm okay well it's good to know I'm just bring over protective. Would you guys say lunge on it to condition?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We run in 6-8 inches of sand...so, there is no problem here. Except out of shape horses... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol all I ever ride in is sand, its good for strength
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I rode today with a little less paranoia {spelling?} and I think they are adjusting to the footing a bit better... or its just me focusing more on riding rather then the footing.. but either way it went A LOT better then the past time that I rode them on it. Which was only the 3rd day they were home.. Its been about 6-7 days now. They do get tired quicker but I think thats good!  I thought nova was fit enough but I guess not haha!

Thanks everyone for the great responses. I ordered a week purge for sand clear for both girls. The instructions day feed for 1 week every month. So I think I may start doing that for procautionary purposes. 

I do have an area I can block off for riding when I ride so I may start doing that after the snow comes/goes.. and just drag that area before I ride or something. 

Again thanks everyone.. you calmed my nerves about it a lot!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I live on the coast and regularly ride on the beach, which can have some very deep sand in places. Deep sand can severely injure horses tendons and ligaments, often causing soft tissue injuries, and although I have seen some people get away with it, I know of some horses that have sustained injuries from being trotted and cantered in deep sand. I have also seen a horse in deep footing that fell over, not even a stumble, he just went over. Luckily horse and rider both were fine. 

I agree that deep sand may be good for increasing the horses fitness, but the risks for a horse injuring himself far outweigh the advantages of working in deep sand.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a good idea, OP, setting up a dedicated riding area (arena) - it will make it a lot easier for you to control and maintain the footing to your likeness.


----------

